# Broadcast TV over LAN



## mitraark (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

For the upcoming Cricket World Cup i got cable in my room and bought a USB TV Tuner Stick [ Beetel Fun USB TV TUner Stick ].
Also , i wanted to be able to stream the channel through our Hostel LAN Network. I can across this very simple guide of how to do it from this.

Broadcast TV on Local Area Network - Snakebytez

Although everything worked as written there , i am not getting any sound with that U-Broadcast Software  I am getting sound when i watch TV with the software I got with the TV Tuner Card. In Audio option i am only getting two options , Line In and Microphone.

Anyone knows any other software to broadcast video from device [ Software that broadcast Webcam video might also work ] , easy to use ??? Or any other method to get sound with this ???


----------

